

Google's Trusted Store protection siphoning more data - burkemw3
http://burkemw3.herokuapp.com/technology/2014/11/17/google-trusted-stores-siphoning-more-data.html

======
walterbell
> _" I am left wondering why Google wants this information directly from the
> merchant"_

One possibility: it associates an online identity (@gmail) with an offline
identity (credit card, physical address). Facebook has a deal with Axciom to
cross-reference online & offline.

------
burkemw3
I felt weird self posting. My curiosity of others thoughts overwhelmed any
shame or other things stopping me.

